# 1993 Nishiki Manitoba



## Myah's Daddy (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey all,

I have a 1993 Nishiki Manitoba. The bike is used but very clean. It is not scratched up everything on it is original the way it was bought in 1993. Some of the spokes even have the little flag with the number of where it goes or something like that on them. Well I never ride it, I have not ridden it in a few years now so I thought about selling it. We are going to have a garage sales in a few weeks, and if it doesn't sell there I would put it on CL. What is a good price to offer it at? Is $200 to much or not enough?

Thanks
Brad


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

echo....echo....echo....read the stickies...echo....echo...echo...


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Yeah, we have a sticky at the top of the forum regarding questions on value. Though, if I remember correctly, the Manitoba is a pretty standard, not-exciting bike from Nishiki. Put $100 bucks on it and let it go.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks guys, that's what communities all about:thumbsup: 

Welcome aboard, and yep, Taiwanese stuff is not gettin' much love around here, (we like the funkier, smaller, more historical stuff really) but is eminently capable of putting smiles on their owners faces. Fix it up, ride it, and have fun!


----------

